# Satellite to XM conversion - Question!!



## AlternaChic2002 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've seen a few posts here and elsewhere about trying to convert the standard Sirius radio to XM. I didn't go into the full details of the process, but it seemed I would have to take apart some connections under the seat, etc. I'm leasing my Jetta for 3 years, and then planning to buy it out at the end of the lease. I'm guessing trying to alter the OEM statellite radio setup would not be a good idea on a lease? (This is my first time leasing, so I'm not 100% sure what is allowed with things like this.)
Anyone else know about this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! (AlternaChic2002)*

with the propper sat module, it should be a plug and play affair, they only thing you might need to do is get an antenna splitter


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_with the propper sat module, it should be a plug and play affair, they only thing you might need to do is get an antenna splitter

That's it. +1


----------



## billandshan (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! ([email protected])*

I have recently switched my Jetta from Sirius to XM but I'm having some problems with the XM working properly. I bought two of them and neither work right. Is it possible I have the wrong software or version of XM tuner? I had a Sirius #8E0 035 593 D H03 0060 and I switched to a XM #8E0 035 593 E H03 0080. Any info would be appreciated as neither Delphi nor the dealership were much help.


----------



## The Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! (billandshan)*

The XM unit out of my Jetta was the "#8E0 035 593 E H03 0080" and it worked just fine (I just didn't have the subscription) and I replaced it with a "8E0 035 593 D H03 0060" and it works fine. Both modules are interchangable at least in my car. It sounds like you have a busted XM module








I was about to put my XM module up on Ebay, but I'll sell it to you for $200 shipped. 
*cough!* shoulda swapped with me *cough!*


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! (billandshan)*

How do you get the satellite module out of a Jetta V? I've tried wrestling it out with no luck!


----------



## The Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Satellite to XM conversion - Question!! (CBurkard)*

It's in there pretty good. I put the rear seats down, then there are little holes in the on the bottom of the metal that the front of the parcel shelf is attached to. If you look in there with a flashlight, there are two clips that you need to push out with a slot screwdriver. You also need to remove the three bolts that hold the anchors on the parcel shelf but leave the hooks there (for kiddie seats). Then, I just pushed the parcel shelf up in the middle until it bowed, and held it up with something (about 8" in the center will do it). After that, you can see/feel the hex bolts (not allen heads). Remove them with a torx bit on a ratchet. As you might have guessed, you only need to loosen them and the box slides right off.
Re-attaching a box, I wouldn't put it on there the same way. I put the bolts in through the bottom, put the clip nuts on top, and slid it on the existing holes.


----------

